# Do birthday wishes come true?



## jasa11 (Feb 7, 2014)

Has anyones birthday wish come true?Like wishing for a villager?If it did what did you write


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 7, 2014)

No.


----------



## jasa11 (Feb 7, 2014)

Funny because I heard they came true for a lot of people


----------



## Rendra (Feb 7, 2014)

My birthday isn't until late March. So I'll try it out then, but I'll have to decide who to wish for (I don't have dreamies).


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 7, 2014)

I spelled Octavian wrong, so I have a feeling that I'm not going to get my wish.  Makes me mad, because I would love to have an octopus, and really want him because he is cranky.  All of the villagers are dreamies for me, I have just never had an octopus before.

Oh, well…someday it will come true.


----------



## LadyScion (Feb 7, 2014)

Mines did a couple days ago. I accidentally celebrated my birthday while cycling in one of my towns since I wasn't paying attention to the date. I asked for Marshal just because I couldn't think of anything and didn't think it would happen. Marshal showed up at my campsite 2 days later and I moved him in  Now he's living in my cycle town for now.


----------



## Venn (Feb 7, 2014)

I wished for more bells :/
I gave a villager to someone and got 1 Million in return (didn't even ask for it)


----------



## Shattersnap (Feb 7, 2014)

My birthday was August 7, and I wished for Bella to leave my town.  Granted, I stopped playing for about 3 months between early September and late December, but she's still here.

It's funny because sometimes she will mention my wish and say "You wish that Bella would leave town huh?  How's that going for you?" and I imagine her saying it in kind of a mocking tone.

Ball's in your court, Bella.


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 7, 2014)

Shattersnap said:


> My birthday was August 7, and I wished for Bella to leave my town.  Granted, I stopped playing for about 3 months between early September and late December, but she's still here.
> 
> It's funny because sometimes she will mention my wish and say "You wish that Bella would leave town huh?  How's that going for you?" and I imagine her saying it in kind of a mocking tone.
> 
> Ball's in your court, Bella.



This happened to me with Bam ... 


Spoiler









Caption: _"To let Bam moving out", this is the wish you made for your birthday, right?_


Eventually, I managed to kick him out but this was more due to my strong determination ?_?
I don't think birthday wishes actually work ...


----------



## Shattersnap (Feb 7, 2014)

Boo_is_dead said:


> Eventually, I managed to kick him out but this was more due to my strong determination ?_?
> I don't think birthday wishes actually work ...



I agree.  I never expected my wish to actually work, I've just really wanted to get rid of her for a while now, lol.


----------



## J087 (Feb 7, 2014)

Depends what you wish for.


----------



## seanrc (Feb 7, 2014)

I wished for a police station and got it. Now I just need Sly.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 7, 2014)

I wished for Diana in my campsite and it didn't work.


----------



## Grunge (Feb 7, 2014)

i asked for drago. so im curious how this plays out.


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nope, and probably never will :/

I asked for "Fauna would move in" but I already got Skye as her replacement, so there's that.


----------



## UchiCherry (Feb 7, 2014)

I asked for Bud to move out and soon after he did, just before I invited Ankha moved in, Stitches also moved into my second town. 

Maybe it's just rare luck???


----------



## Ras (Feb 8, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> Nope, and probably never will :/
> 
> I asked for "Fauna would move in" but I already got Skye as her replacement, so there's that.



I don't know if it works or not, but I think that's too much information.  Just typing Fauna would have a better chance.  If it even works.


----------



## Deej (Sep 24, 2014)

*Mine came true!*



jasa11 said:


> Has anyones birthday wish come true?Like wishing for a villager?If it did what did you write



I wished for one million bells, shortly after my turnips were selling for 600 bells! So I became a millionaire!


----------



## krystlex (Sep 24, 2014)

Last year, my birthday was around the time I first started playing, so I wished for a whirlpool bath because it seemed so rare. I had Broffina then and I was hoping she would give it to me for my birthday. Well ... she never did ... but I ended up getting a whirlpool bath anyway after saving up all the medals. So my wish technically came true, but no thanks to the game itself


----------



## Princess (Sep 24, 2014)

krystlex said:


> Last year, my birthday was around the time I first started playing, so I wished for a whirlpool bath because it seemed so rare. I had Broffina then and I was hoping she would give it to me for my birthday. Well ... she never did ... but I ended up getting a whirlpool bath anyway after saving up all the medals. So my wish technically came true, but no thanks to the game itself



But it became available right? So..


----------



## Lavandula (Sep 24, 2014)

I asked for Kitt on my birthday, and though I had trouble finding her previously, someone was able to give her to me the very next day. My villagers keep asking how my wish for "Kitt to move in" worked out, and I tell them great!


----------



## Ettienne (Sep 24, 2014)

Sadly, not unless you put effort into them.

EDIT: This thread is from February, guys. Who necro'd this?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Sep 26, 2014)

My birthday wish was "I wish for a sandwich."


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 26, 2014)

My birthday wish was "I wish for a new best friend." I had just finished my senior year of high school and all my friends were moving on to new places so I couldn't hang out with them anymore.

I still had to take a class in summer school before I could graduate. While there I met this girl and we became like the bestest friends ever. She's like the only reason I passed the class lol.

I guess birthday wishes really do come true...


----------



## danceonglitter (Sep 26, 2014)

In my second town it did! 
I asked Lolly in from the campsite as my 10th for my best friend, and a few days later Stitches was in my campsite but I couldn't ask him in and I was gutted. About a week later was my birthday, so he was my birthday wish, and about 2 weeks later I had a plot in my town when I was down to 8 villagers again and it was Stitches <3
It made me so happy, aha


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 26, 2014)

I wished for something not relating to the game in any way. It didn't come true, and it won't either.


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, hopefully! My second character would benefit. ヾ(〃^∇^)ﾉ


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Sep 26, 2014)

I wished for cute boys and my villagers keep asking me how it's going and I select it's not going so great and they're like I'm sure it'll come true one day! God, even my villagers are aware of how pathetically single I am T__T;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 26, 2014)

I wish for stupidly dumb things to happen so that's a no. Mostly. I guess if you looked at the first one a certain way it came true.


----------



## Hot (Sep 26, 2014)

No cause the game probably doesn't know what to do after I say "**** off Henry".


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 26, 2014)

I wished for "A well developed town" but it hasn't come true yet.


----------



## useyourdrill (Sep 26, 2014)

I wished that "Tom would never move." He didn't move only because I didn't let him!


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 26, 2014)

I wished for Kid Cat in my old data.

I timetraveled and tried to buy him and pick him up from the void for over a year and I never got him so I stopped trying. He just hates me.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Sep 26, 2014)

last year I wished for a cardboard closet hoping that this would increase its spawning rate 
 but  of course nothing changed
 this item never showed at retail nor at police station
 so at some point I made a trade here


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 26, 2014)

I wished for happiness.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry to crush your dreams, but the game isn't programmed like that. Some people think they do because they get something in game by chance a few days or months after their birthday.
TBH, I think birthday wishes are just useless **** that gets gossiped about in town.


----------



## ajamplunk (Sep 26, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I wished for happiness.


So did I!


----------



## oranje (Sep 26, 2014)

I just wished for my wishes to come true.  I was thinking it would give me good luck in real life rather than in the game. ;3


----------



## Trickilicky (Sep 26, 2014)

My daughter wished for 'a pet leopard', then Leonardo showed up in her campsite the next day, and she was really pleased (although she had wanted a real one). Oh the mightly power of RNG! ^_^


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 26, 2014)

I wished "Everyone happy in Altomare!" (my town)
And I'm close! That means getting all my dreamies and achieving full friendship with them! <3 n.n


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 26, 2014)

In my part harvest/real town I asked for a garbage can.  It took 4 months of waiting until I got it.
2nd town mayor asked for blue roses and they took forever to show up.
Main town mayor asked Stay Together Forever.   So far it's working but one day I wouldn't be so lucky.

The other players have asked for Peace in The World.  Looks like that one has along way to go.


----------



## pwincess (Sep 26, 2014)

no, i honestly think it's just luck


----------



## x_Blathers_x (Dec 26, 2014)

i don't think mine will i asked for a pickle jar...


----------

